# Palm Desert group rides/routes/mtn. biking



## racerXX (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi,

I will be in Palm Desert for four days this weekend. Any group rides on Sunday AM? I need at least 50 miles. Also, any nice routes to ride in lieu of group rides? How about mtn. biking? I am not bringing my mtn bike down this trip, but plan to in the future.

je


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

racerXX said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be in Palm Desert for four days this weekend. Any group rides on Sunday AM? I need at least 50 miles. Also, any nice routes to ride in lieu of group rides? How about mtn. biking? I am not bringing my mtn bike down this trip, but plan to in the future.
> 
> je


There are plenty of road rides in this area. Just be aware that speed limits on many roads are upwards of +45mph

Regarding MTB, my inlaws lived in this area and I visited often. So I went to a local bike shop and purchased one of the local trailbooks. There were several by some prominant bike racers and I tried three of them in the book unsuccessfully. The sand was so soft and deep that it was unrideable. That was true for all three trails I attempted.

Best bet would be to go with locals in a group ride.


----------



## Fast_C50 (Dec 8, 2005)

head up to 29 palms...very good riding up there.


----------

